# Going to Australia



## katie (May 17, 2009)

Hello my dears.

I'm planning on going travelling in Australia.  My friends are there at the moment and ive decided to join them.  I'm thinking of going for a whole year (or longer if I love it there).  The problem is my friend's are travelling from hostel to hostel. I suddently realised that Diabetes is a massive pain in the bum.  Firstly I need enough insulin, needles, strips etc etc for at least a year and even worse... I need to keep my insulin cool.

Has anyone done this type of travelling?  I really don't know what i'm going to do about keeping my insulin cool or anything, so if anyone can give me any suggestions, that would be great 

Any general advice would be good too  HELP! 

xx


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2009)

You lucky girl! How wonderful! Here's a link I found which may be of some use - it tells you what healthcare you can get through a reciprocal agreement between Medicare Australia and the UK:

http://www.medicareaustralia.gov.au/public/migrants/visitors/uk.jsp

Also:

https://www.diabetesaustralia.com.au/en/NDSS/

I would have thought it would be better to obtain 'perishables' like insulin over there.


----------



## katie (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Northerner, I will have to do my research.

I really hope there is someone out there who has diabetes and has been travelling whilst having diabetes! I may have to go over to the dark side (another board).


----------



## bev (May 17, 2009)

Katie, 
I have absolutely no practical advice for you sorry - but i just wanted to say i hope you go and enjoy every minute of it! It must be possible as i was talking to a lady today whose daughter has travelled all over the world! From Tibet to Africa! Anything is possible Katie - go for it! Bev


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2009)

katie said:


> Thanks Northerner, I will have to do my research.
> 
> I really hope there is someone out there who has diabetes and has been travelling whilst having diabetes! I may have to go over to the dark side (another board).



I'm annoyed because I came across a really good Australian forum-type place that offered advice to people coming over here, but I can't find it again! We'll forgive you if you go to a more travelled section of the internet diabetes community!

Maybe you could ring DUK and they could start you off by pointing you in the appropriate direction for your research?


----------



## katie (May 17, 2009)

bev said:


> Katie,
> I have absolutely no practical advice for you sorry - but i just wanted to say i hope you go and enjoy every minute of it! It must be possible as i was talking to a lady today whose daughter has travelled all over the world! From Tibet to Africa! Anything is possible Katie - go for it! Bev



Thanks Bev.  I know it must be completely possible, but right now I really can't see how  although I know I will find a way 



Northerner said:


> I'm annoyed because I came across a really good Australian forum-type place that offered advice to people coming over here, but I can't find it again! We'll forgive you if you go to a more travelled section of the internet diabetes community!
> 
> Maybe you could ring DUK and they could start you off by pointing you in the appropriate direction for your research?



Thanks, i'll try to find the forum.  I havent started to seriously research yet as im only just finishing uni and I need to earn some money before I go  - ive got enough for flights so far hehe.  May have to give DUK a ring.  I should have asked at the 10 years of BERTIE thing, but I really didn't think about it.  I will ask for advice next time i'm at the hospital too


----------



## Munjeeta (May 17, 2009)

Sounds great, Katie! I'm afraid I don't really have any practical advice either. Although Frio bags are invaluable for keeping insulin cool when travelling, I used them in India and they really do work. I travelled around for 4 months before uni and didn't really manage my diabetes - I wouldn't recommend it! I was ill for most of the time!! Just do your research and I'm sure you'll work out a way to make the diabetes less of a pain in the bum! Enjoy  x


----------



## aymes (May 17, 2009)

Worth contacting Diabetes UK, they do some pretty good country specific information sheets for travellers, this is probably the best starting point... http://www.diabetes.org.uk/en/Guide...h_diabetes/Things_to_check_out_before_you_go/ 

They also have a blog from someone who is currently travelling, http://www.diabetes.org.uk/MyLife-YoungAdults/Travelling/Joshs-travel-blog/ 

I don't have any personal advice I'm afraid, I was travelling when I developed diabetes but wasn't diagnosed until I came home.


----------



## Caroline (May 18, 2009)

A whole year in Australia sounds fab. I'm told by friends who have spent time there it is wonderful and their medical system is brilliant.

Relax and have fun, I wish I could join you...


----------



## katie (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Aymes, I shall check out the blogs 

Caroline, you can come too 



Munjeeta said:


> Sounds great, Katie! I'm afraid I don't really have any practical advice either. Although Frio bags are invaluable for keeping insulin cool when travelling, I used them in India and they really do work. I travelled around for 4 months before uni and didn't really manage my diabetes - I wouldn't recommend it! I was ill for most of the time!! Just do your research and I'm sure you'll work out a way to make the diabetes less of a pain in the bum! Enjoy x



Thanks Munjeeta  I have already purchased my frio bag  I thought i'd start buying some thing i'll need now to spread the cost.  I'm more worried about storing my insulin long-term though, i'm sure it will be possible though.


----------



## katie (May 19, 2009)

I posted in another forum and an Australian lady replied, which was just what I was hoping for.  I thought i'd post it here in case it helps anyone else.  She said hostels will be happy to store my insulin for me, which was the thing I was most worried about to be honest (i'm too scared to ask these things, but i'll have to lol).



> Hi there,
> I am an Australian living in Queensland and also worked in the backpacking tourist industry for many years. I can tell you that any hostel will have no problems storing insulin in their fridge for you and helping you out as best they can. You'll also find there are all sorts of products to keep your insulin in good order. I think you need to contact Diabetes Australia and get a letter from your doctor before you leave. I have seen that their are a lot of bg meters advertised around this site that I have not seen here so you'd need to check where to get strips etc. A lot of stuff can be bought over the counter and it is really only insulin and hypo kits that you'd need a script for.


----------



## Sugarbum (May 19, 2009)

Thats interesting, Im sure there is a working solution, we just need to find it!

I, like Aymes, did a few years of travelling but didnt have diabetes then so cant shed a lot of light on it. Can I suggest the Austrailian Embassy or the Australian Tourist Board for advice though? They may even have a good website that will give you healthcare information and most importantly- guidance on insurance. But I agree with above, my first port of call would be DUK. The other thing that I always have whenever I am on my travels is the email address of my DSN, who is more than happy for me to contact her for advice when I am away- worth its weight in gold! (and I do have a very helpful DSN!).

Logistically it sounds a headache, but I love your spirit! Good luck!


----------



## Proudspirit (May 20, 2009)

Hi, Australia has a recipricol agreement with the uk, you can get all your insulin from a GP there through medicare. 

I only know because i worked for the travellers medical service many years ago and it was sonwthing i had to sort out. 

Advice.. Get GOOD insurance, don't buy from travel agent ot companies like travelbag, jetset etc you might as well set your money on fire, they are useless if you need to claim. Cornhill are very good. 

I have 2 sisters in Perth WA, ive been 4 times in 3 years, I love it there, they are very geared up for the hot weather and even basic hostils will have good fridges etc. 

Have a great time 

Julie xx


----------



## sheila (May 20, 2009)

Hi Katie
I cant say about how you would keep your insulin cool but if you look through the Balance mag there are lots of adverts for the type if thing you would need.

I went to Austalia last year for the birth of my first grandchild in Adeliade.

I was fairly new to T2 then so was very apprehensive, one thing you should do is tell the airline you are a diabetic you will get your meals first.

Diabetic care is so much better in Oz, i had to see a dr soon after my arrival as suggested by my own GP.
It is so much easier to see a Dr, surgerys are open at weekends, I had a blood test on a sunday the results were back by the the weds.

I did have to pay to see the Doctor and for the blood test, but you can reclaim part of the money back, you can do this by going in to certain Insurance offices, they look a shop the doctor would advise you as to which one to use, just make sure you have the receipt and your passport with you.

Hope this helps

Good luck ,

Sheila


----------



## pingu36dd (May 20, 2009)

Have you got a frio pack?  They are great.  a wallet full of crystals which when placed in a bowl of water expand the bag and keep your insulin nice and cool.  I think its for over 48 hours but I can't remember the exact length of time.  

http://www.friouk.com/buy/


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

hope you have a fab time in oz katie


----------



## katie (May 21, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Thats interesting, Im sure there is a working solution, we just need to find it!
> 
> I, like Aymes, did a few years of travelling but didnt have diabetes then so cant shed a lot of light on it. Can I suggest the Austrailian Embassy or the Australian Tourist Board for advice though? They may even have a good website that will give you healthcare information and most importantly- guidance on insurance. But I agree with above, my first port of call would be DUK. The other thing that I always have whenever I am on my travels is the email address of my DSN, who is more than happy for me to contact her for advice when I am away- worth its weight in gold! (and I do have a very helpful DSN!).
> 
> Logistically it sounds a headache, but I love your spirit! Good luck!



Thanks Sugarbum.  I don't have one particular DSN because I usually just see the consultant, but I think I will get one of the DSN's email addresses.  I think that would make me feel more secure 



Proudspirit said:


> Hi, Australia has a recipricol agreement with the uk, you can get all your insulin from a GP there through medicare.
> 
> I only know because i worked for the travellers medical service many years ago and it was sonwthing i had to sort out.
> 
> ...



Thanks Julie - I will definitely look into getting some good insurance & medicare.



sheila said:


> Diabetic care is so much better in Oz, i had to see a dr soon after my arrival as suggested by my own GP.
> It is so much easier to see a Dr, surgerys are open at weekends, I had a blood test on a sunday the results were back by the the weds.
> 
> I did have to pay to see the Doctor and for the blood test, but you can reclaim part of the money back, you can do this by going in to certain Insurance offices, they look a shop the doctor would advise you as to which one to use, just make sure you have the receipt and your passport with you.
> ...



Thanks Sheila, it's good to know the doctors out there are good, ive always worried about visiting/moving to another county because I know the diabetes center in my area is very good and you just never know with other places!

I'm going to have to print out all this advice 



pingu36dd said:


> Have you got a frio pack?  They are great.  a wallet full of crystals which when placed in a bowl of water expand the bag and keep your insulin nice and cool.  I think its for over 48 hours but I can't remember the exact length of time.
> 
> http://www.friouk.com/buy/



Thanks Pingu.  Ive bought my frio pack already to keep my insulin cool whilst im out 



mikep1979 said:


> hope you have a fab time in oz katie



thanks Mike!


----------

